# Brasero issue



## philo_neo (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,
this is my configuration : workstation bi quad core opteron and FreeBSD 10.2 with xfce4, the ports are update.
I want to use Brasero, I go to the ports sysutils/brasero, I do `make install` command, I've issue about brasero and when I read the output i see two object errors :
gtk+-3.0 >= 3.18.5
glib-2.0  >= 2.45.7
I use `pkg` command and add gtk+ and glib manualy, the output is glib-2.46.2, but I've conflict between MySQL 5.7 and MySQL 5.6 adding by glib after `pkg install glib`.
After this, the compilation wake up error of nautilus at the ports x11-fm/nautilus !

I don't understand that happening !

>> Nautilus is used only for Gnome x-window ?

Regards
Philo


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 26, 2016)

Try this:


```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade
make config
make install clean
portsclean -CDD
pkg autoremove
portsnap fetch update
portupgrade -a
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero
make config
make install clean
```

If any error or problem, post it.

Brasero and nautilus depend on Gnome3. So is possible that Gnome3 will be installed as dependency.

I would recommend sysutils/xfburn instead


----------

